# wierd looking rock



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

came across this weird looking rock on some grass flats in Pensacola while looking for stingrays. it moved so i stabbed it. :thumbup: also had a toad fish, or something that looked very similar, attack my gig when i tried to move him out of the way. 

16". First gigged flounder, another check in the box. thinking about making some lunch.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A 16" flounder makes for a better dinner than a lunch.  Bake and stuff that flounder. :yes:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i marinated it in italian dressing and split it with the wife with some sides. pretty dang good made up that way. just soak and pan fry on med till cooked through. the oil in the dressing keeps it from sticking and browns it real nice.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Best eating rock I've ever seen. Congrats !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

Never knew rocks were good with italian dressing, I'll definately have to try that.


----------

